# Litter Box Training Tips?



## keykaye (Jun 11, 2015)

I have two female rats that are sort of box trained, i have a large cage so i have two boxes with one on each main level. The litter i use is about the same size as poop, its called kaytee critter litter. One of the rats likes to stash the litter in their food bowl and sometimes even poop and i want to change litters, maybe something smaller but will not encourage stashing or burying behaviors. What is some of the best litters for rats, preferably something that is also scoopable?


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

I've read that rats like to pee on those round river rocks, maybe get some of those and you can clean them every other day or so.
I've seen that in other countries (not mine, of course! ) you can get wood fiber litter, only check it doesn't contain pine or cedar I guess. I don't see how rats could want to stash that! Also I know that you should use a different material for litter than for bedding, so they resist the urge to pee where they sleep. I am right now in the process of teaching my girl, so if you want we could update each other to see how it goes.

Good luck!


----------



## beccaneko (Jun 11, 2015)

I had this problem with my boys. They were stashing the litter and sleeping / eating in their litter box. So i went out to pet smart and bought one with a grate over top, after about 5 hours not one messy poo anywhere. I used little round looking pellets by Kaytee? i think. Heres a pic of the one i bought. Id HIGHLY suggest it ! Worked so good for me. https://theratladys.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/img_9443.jpg

the litter itself was right with the box aswell


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh, are those litter boxes fancy! I wish I could get my hands on that stuff! And to think that I'll go to a shop to buy plastic food containers to make shelves and litters for the new cage...


----------



## keykaye (Jun 11, 2015)

i have the wood fiber bedding as litter, now my only issue is one of the females likes to dig in it and it scatters all over the cage, now a constant clean up, i may have to get a grate for my box now. i have the same corner boxes but without the grates, do i have to buy whole new boxes or can i install grates in them?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't think you can buy the grates separately. The boxes are not too terribly expensive though and you can probably drill a couple extra holes into the old boxes and hang them in corners as nesting boxes! Or, you could get a bag of river rocks and make an alternative potty for them. My girls looooove pooping in a box of rocks for some reason lol.

@lost_whisper- Most of my shelving and accessories are things bought at a dollar store. My hanging tunnels are cardboard oatmeal containers, a couple of my litter boxes are just baskets with rocks in them, my hanging baskets are large serving bowls...I could go on but I think you get the point. I think improvising and using common items that wouldn't normally be considered pet items keeps your cage interesting and fun!


----------



## keykaye (Jun 11, 2015)

i bought the boxes that came with the gates, i may keep the old ones as backup or find a new use for them, now my rat cant throw bedding all over her cage now theres a happy me and clean cage.


----------

